# Girling 60 carrier clearance issue on Corrado rotors



## porn8069 (Feb 12, 2001)

The carriers for Girling 60 calipers do not seem to clear my rotors, the diameter of the rotor is too large.
The car is a 92 SLC with stock rotors. 
I had to trim the spindle down in two areas to get the carrier to bolt up properly, and the rotor does not clear the carrier. 
Also, the carrier has a larger gap on the outside of the rotor compared to the inside ie, the rotor isn't centered in the carrier.
Has anyone else had this issue? Am I doing something wrong?
:beer:


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

Some reading I did:

The Girling 60s were from:
1992 - 1994 Audi S4 Q Turbo (Engine: AAN)
1990 - 1994 Audi V8 Q
1992 - 1994 Audi 100 V6
1989 - 1991 Audi 200 Turbo
1987 - 1988 Audi 5000 Q
1986 - 1988 Audi 5000 QT
1984 - 1988 Audi 5000 Turbo
1993 - 1995 Audi 90 V6

ALL US/CAN CQ's came with G60 calipers.

They are the largest "plug and play" brake upgrade for the mk3 a3/b4 jetta/passat.

Corrado G60 11" (280mm x 22mm) brake rotors VW #535-615-301 - this is the 4 lug rotor part 
number, the corrado or passat vr6 rotors have a different offset and you cannot use the vr6 rotors.

There are also adapters for the corrado knuckles.

If your G54s locked up the front wheels, you really don't need the G60s. 
They add some unsprung weight, and can mess up the brake balance.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Girling 60 are the twin pot brake calipers used by Audi, Merc & the Chrysler Crossfire SRT 6. g60 is the g lader equipped Passat, Golf & Rallye Golf.

The VR Corrado & g60 Corrado were equipped with the same Girling 54 calipers and carriers/brackets. Although the offset of the brake disc differs between the two, the offset of the VR spindle compensates to allow both cars to use identical brake setups from 89-95 on every platform from US VR & g60 to Euro/UK only normally aspirated 2.0L, 2.0L 16v & 1.8 16v.

In this case, porn is right on. There is one other carrier apparently used on the Audi chassis that has a 2-3 mm difference in offset. This is the odd ball, little known part like the early Girling 54 calipers made for the late, solid rotor 16v G/J. It's identical to the later Girling 54 in every way but not wide enough to fit over the 22mm wide vented Corrado rotors. Yea, that'll mess with you if you get hold of those for caliper replacement on a Corrado.

g60racer got his Girling 60 to bolt right up to his VR Corrado. I'll post what porn & I discovered and show examples of what others have done tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## porn8069 (Feb 12, 2001)

petethepug is right about the offset. that wasn't the issue. 

the issue was with the diameter of the rotor being too large. 

i discovered the fix was my dremel with a carbide bit. i shaved down the carrier a few mm and we're good to go. 

thanks for the replies.:beer:


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

I went to the source. In this case, Canadian based promecanix.com who had a comprehensive catalogue of calipers and brackets/carriers. Here's a link to their site:

*http://www.promecanix.com/pdf_catalogues/Calipers_Catalog.pdf*

On page 11 two different Audi vehicles are shown equipped with Girling 60 calipers but _each car has different carriers _ ...

Promecanix part # 2375-1/3265 for the 88-94 Cabriolet or ...

Promecanix part # 2375 CN1 2822 for the 90-91 Coupe Quattro.

This reminded me of a conversation that I had with Autotech 5-7 years ago about where they sourced the Girling 60 caliper carriers that they currently have on clearance. I was told that the supply of carriers dried up so they found someone to machine a carrier from a different car to work as Girling 60 carrier. The modified carrier is a true bolt on to the g60 and VR Corrado. He did not know what carriers they modified, but stated it worked well and they only needed to shave a 1-2 mm off each carrier.

Here's the modified carrier from Autotech. These are what I'm running on my g60 stock front end. No modifications needed.
It's ground a few mm at the spindle mating surface.









Here's the factory calipers # 447 615 125 / TRW BDA 169. g60racer has/had these on his VR Corrado with absolutely no modifications.
Notice the lack of grinding on the mating surface.










Here's the link to show winner winner chicken dinner. Audi has the same part # an "A" at the end or, *447 615 125 A*. Is it only because ATE made this part? There are a lot of other duplicate "ATE only" parts in the break out diagram showing for F 44-K-045 094>>. 

The link below shows a great Яussian site differentiating some, but not all vehicles, which can use the ATE made bracket with the "A" at the end for mounting Girling 60 calipers. If anyone else has run into this sitch before please chime in.

*https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+100+avant+quattro/a10q/1989-88/6/615-59010/#2*


----------

